# Cattleya rex X dowiana aurea



## JeanLux (Aug 23, 2008)

I have this plant since 1997, and after a few years of acclimatisation, it has become a regular bloomer! Strong fragrance! Jean







the plant:


----------



## Elena (Aug 23, 2008)

Really gorgeous, Jean. The rich colours of the lip are great!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 23, 2008)

Lovely flowers and great display.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Candace (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that dowiana lip shows through. Wonderful!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2008)

That''s absolutely gorgeous! Really nice display, also.


----------



## Paul (Aug 24, 2008)

very very nice primary, and great bloom!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with all above!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 25, 2008)

Jean that is stunning!! I love white Catts with colored lips and that lip is absolutely beautiful :drool:


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one gorgeous display of flowers!

Paphman910


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 25, 2008)

went searching for one and only came up with your post at another site.


----------



## Candace (Aug 25, 2008)

Jean, rex x dowiana = C. Triumphans. Maybe a search on this name will help, Ron.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 26, 2008)

Candace said:


> Jean, rex x dowiana = C. Triumphans. Maybe a search on this name will help, Ron.



thanks a lot Candace!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Aug 26, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## John Boy (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi there Jean!,

as happens from time to time...your pictures have gone. Could you post them again please??? It would be a shame, to loose them. 

Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, hi Martin!! How goes?

Not sure these were the pics but they show the blooms too!

Happy Holidays to you!!!!













Jean


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! Wow! Wow! That's all I can say!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Awesome blooms and photos!


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh dear! Magnificent!!!!!!!


----------



## John Boy (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for reposting them. How's the current status of your plant? Did you get her saved Jean???

Happy Christmas and I hope you're well!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2014)

John Boy said:


> Thanks so much for reposting them. How's the current status of your plant? Did you get her saved Jean???
> 
> Happy Christmas and I hope you're well!!!



I still have 2 of the original plant, they survive but don't bloom !!!!

I feel rather well, and hope to be able to participate in may/june to the Yunnan/Sichuan trip of the Perners !!!!

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunning! Thanks for reposting


----------



## fibre (Dec 28, 2014)

What a wonderful Cattleya! I usually don't care much for Catts but this one is one of the exceptions.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow is right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

